# Recently Diagnosed IBS C and have SEVERE brain fog..I need help



## alisaamarie (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I want to start out by saying I am a 24 year old female who was recently diagnosed with *IBS C* about 6 months ago. I was diagnosed almost immediately after I started a new job in NYC. I've always had trouble with constipation, but it wasn't until I started this new job that I developed severe stomach pains, chronic constipation, bloating and gas. Even went to the emergency room after terrible chest and stomach pains. I believe that my IBS was brought on by stress of working a new job in a new city, being far away from my friends and family, and also my daily commute from NJ. I can usually manage my symptoms with Linzess or Amitiza, but one of the worst symptoms I have experience (that medication doesn't help with) is brain fogginess. I haven't been able to think straight since I started this new job, and it is affecting my work and personal life. I can't form the sentences I am thinking of, I can't think of the words I want to use, I can't remember ANYTHING, I can't hold a conversation without getting confused and I can't function the way I used to. I feel so dumb. I will talk to my boss about a project and within seconds I forget what we were talking about, and I think she is concerned that I just don't know what I am doing, which is not the case. This is extremely debilitating to me as I am just trying to start off my career. I just received good news that I will be working closer to my home, so I am hoping that helps with my symptoms. If anyone could please please provide any advice or input on how to help with my brain fogginess it would be so greatly appreciated.* I am desperate for help.* I just want my life back. Thank you.


----------



## jen28 (Jan 17, 2015)

Get checked out for SIBO! It can cause brain fog and IBS-c. Check out Dr. Pimentel's book. I was recently diagnosed and the brain fog is so debilitating.


----------



## alisaamarie (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, thank you so much everyone! What exactly is Plexus??? Would you be able to provide more info? Thanks again!


----------



## jen28 (Jan 17, 2015)

Actually SIBO is not an "imbalance in good/bad bacteria". SIBO (Small Intestine Bacterial Overgrowth) occurs when there is an overgrowth of bacteria in the small intestine, which should have much less bacteria than the colon. It is not "bad" bacteria, it is just in the wrong place. Patients with bacterial overgrowth typically develop symptoms including nausea, bloating, vomiting, diarrhea, malnutrition, weight loss and malabsorption which is caused by a number of mechanisms. It can be diagnosed by a breath test, and treatment usually involves antibiotics, herbal antibiotics, diet, or a combination.

I get that maybe you've had success with Plexus, Mdalenka, but you mention it in all of your posts and it seems like you work for them or sell the product. If there was one product that would cure IBS or IBD, then I'm hoping we all would have heard of it.


----------



## PEBBLESandBAMBAM (Jan 16, 2013)

I googles plexus and its a slimming pill? whats the clinical name for the drug because im sure I found the wrong one


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i agree with Jen. it sounds like you're selling plexus, Madelenka. or maybe you work for them. all your posts are about it and how great it is. i googled plexus and it looks like it's all part of a big multilevel marketing scheme.

and yes--if it was such a great cure-all for so many different diseases and problems (which alone is a suspicious claim) we would have heard about it.


----------



## alisaamarie (Jan 9, 2015)

I appreciate everyone's responses. I am* not at all* interested in Plexus after researching... I did *not* come on here to try and be sold anything. I am a certified personal trainer with a degree in Exercise Science and I know a scam when I see one, and Plexus is the perfect example of a supplement that no one should EVER purchase.

Shame on you for coming on to these forums to try and finesse these people who need help into such a product.

Nevertheless, I appreciate everyone else's responses. I am hoping that my IBS will "calm down" and I will be able to think clearly when I start this new job closer to my home.

If anyone has any feedback that does *NOT* involve Plexus, please feel free to enlighten me.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Alisaamarie--I'm sorry if what I have to say doesn't help much and hopefully others will post here with helpful advice.

it does sound like your new job is aggravating your ibs symptoms. stress can make it all a whole lot worse--I know that first hand. I don't have ibs--I have chronic constipation problems--colonic inertia, pfd etc and stress just seems to grind my whole digestive system to a halt. a cycle seems to get set up then where stress slows it all down, constipation gets worse, causing more stress etc. and it's hard to think clearly then, too, with all the pain and discomfort of being constipated so then you have brain fog as well. stress plus pain and discomfort--for me at least--just makes it harder to think.

and I imagine you know all that already...

I really do think that, like you've said, once you start your new job the stress will diminish and your constipation problems will improve. i've read threads before from people whose ibs problems improved after they changed jobs or work locations. when I was working I had a very high stress job. I was stuck in that job for 29 years. once I finally was able to retire, things got a little better since I was much more relaxed and not so tense. retirement didn't fix my non-working colon of course but at least I didn't have all that stress-generated muscle tension in my body--and in my pelvic floor muscles-- all the time.

but I know you want advice for dealing with it all now. I suppose you've tried relaxation techniques. meditation helped/helps me quite a bit. it taught me to let go of stressful, upsetting thoughts. and again I imagine you're familiar with all this since you're a personal trainer.

and you might want to get tested for SIBO like Jen mentioned. SIBO can definitely cause/aggravate IBS-C and brain fog...

so sorry if I haven't been much help. I do want to say good luck with everything and I do hope things get better for you. take care.


----------



## alisaamarie (Jan 9, 2015)

Annie7 - thank you SO much for your input. It was very helpful!

It's very reassuring that you, as well as others, have switched jobs/changed environments and had improved symptoms. I really never had these issues (besides constipation) prior to working in NYC, so I am hoping that this will improve after I start my new job.

As far as relaxation and stress, I do occasionally practice yoga (it helps me relax quite a bit), but I do think I have anxiety issues. I am not sure how to calm them or diminish silly worries that I have, but I never used to have this much anxiety. Maybe I should start practicing deeper meditation techniques like you mentioned!

I will do more research on SIBO and see if I can get tested for it. Jen28, I appreciate your response as well!!

Thanks again!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, you're more than welcome.









i am SO glad you have this new job coming up. i really think it will make a big difference. that commute of yours alone has got to be brutal let alone working in NYC which has got to be one of the most stress filled cities in the world--everything go go go rush rush rush and pressure pressure pressure. that kind of frantic pace takes it's toll on body and mind very quickly..

and oh yes--our minds and our digestive system are definitely linked. there have been lots of articles and studies on the subject--how the mind affects the enteric nervous system--the mesh-like system of neurons that governs the function of the gastrointestinal tract. and how, in turn, what goes on in the gastro tract affects the mind. it's all linked.

that's great your doing some yoga. it's such a wonderful body and mind practice. i have anxiety problems too but meditation really helped with that--taught me to let go of distracting, worrisome thoughts and it taught me to focus--very grounding. deep belly breathing helps a lot too. when we're anxious we tend to breathe higher up --or sometimes we even hold our breath when anxious. the belly breathing is relaxing. you get more oxygen that way. and it even helps to belly breathe while sitting on the toilet instead of tensing up and trying hard to go, which just locks up the pelvic floor muscles.. oh i could ramble on and on about all this...lol..

i do hope you start your new job soon..


----------



## alisaamarie (Jan 9, 2015)

Annie7, yes, NY is very stressful and gives me a ton of anxiety. The people, the job, the commute. I'll start with the deep breathing, meditation, etc., but I know once I start working back in NJ I'll be much better off! I start the first week of February, so I'm hanging in there! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## jen28 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks alisaamarie,

I hope that the transition to your new job goes well. It's amazing how our thoughts and stress can interact with the gut and I hope the reduced stress helps to calm your digestive issues. I took a mindfulness meditation course last year and it helped me a ton. Best of luck!


----------



## zavala1988 (Jan 8, 2014)

Allisa the same thing happened to me brain fog at work


----------

